# Drooling



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

We just returned from a road trip with our dog Axel (11 months), and we have noticed that when he is in the car for a long period of time, he will consistently start to drool like a water fountain, he never drools at any other times, only when he is in the car, sometimes on short distances to a park, but also long distances. He seems to enjoy the car very much, he never whines or shows any signs of distress, he sleeps fine in the car also, he just seems to drool quite a bit. Just curious to why he may be drooling? Anybody else have a similar experience? Axel has had some problems with car sickness in the past and we have given him some meds such as dramamine to help with the car sickness which has helped, but the drooling is something I am just curious about? Possibly when they are feeling distressed? Any thoughts would be appreciated....

Thanks


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My dog, Willie, doesn't drool very much at all. My previous dog, however, DID drool in stressful or fearful situations. She was a female Vizsla mix. She drooled when I got out the nail clippers, and she drooled while waiting in the exam room at the Vet's office. The drooling was clearly a sign of stress and/or fear. 

In Axel's case, he could feel stressed in the car because he remembers the car sickness episodes as being generally unpleasant. Because he's so young, the drooling might just fade away over time. Hope so, anyway!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks mswhipple, that makes sense. I was just curious to see how many other dogs drooled. I often see other dogs such as boxers, bull mastiffs, hound dogs drooling all the time, but our Vizsla has never drooled before. It was very interesting and messy.. Hopefully he will out grow it.


----------



## Anton (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,
Our Chelsea /four months/ drools every time in the car, both long and short distances. When we are for a long distance we try to let he stay down and sleep. I read a lot for this behavior and most of the advices are to try to let the dog associate the car with fun – using treats, favorite toys, playing games. You can try and find some advices in the net.
Most probably he will get over this.

Sorry for the English, I hope it is understandable.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

our Moose sometimes drools when people are eating food- but very rarely. I would say, if it's happening in the car it's a stress related drool but your pup's so young I'm sure you can work through it.


----------

